# Wild Salmon Fish Oil???



## MalteseMommi (Mar 25, 2013)

Does anyone feed their fluff wild salmon fish oil? When I purchased mine from JB Little Maltese they fed him a pill per day. He popped it and ate the whole pill right up. It is 1000 mg per pill. I'm just curious. His coat is super soft and white, but is this too much?

If you use an oil supplement what do you use, what brand, and dose?

Do you believe their are benefits to feeding oil or is it bad?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I don't know about the wild part, but we did try it for my wheaten terrier who was having some dry skin issues. We stopped it because it caused him to have POOP disasters. Not fun.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

All three of mine get Nordic Naturals fish oil for pets. It was recommended by our holistic vet. It helps with allergies, skin and coat, and issues related to inflammation. It also helps the immune system. I don't think it can hurt at all. Just depends on how you feel about giving supplements in general. 
My Lhasa Buddy take it for allergies, Max takes it for his luxating patellas, and Daisy gets it too, not for any particular reason, just because I think it is good for her.
Too much can cause tummy trouble. Our vet recommended giving the maximum that they can "tolerate," so if they are having trouble you can cut back the dose.
Buddy, who is 15 lbs., gets a whole capsule (1200 mg), and I split one between Max and Daisy, who are around 7 lbs. each. I cut a hole in the capsule and squeeze it onto their plates. They eat it straight.
I think a dose is too high only if they can't tolerate it. I don't know of any reason why it would be bad for them.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

MalteseMommi said:


> Does anyone feed their fluff wild salmon fish oil? When I purchased mine from JB Little Maltese they fed him a pill per day. He popped it and ate the whole pill right up. It is 1000 mg per pill. I'm just curious. His coat is super soft and white, but is this too much?
> 
> If you use an oil supplement what do you use, what brand, and dose?
> 
> ...


Wow you got your baby from Canada??? I would talk to the breeder or your vet regarding on what to give


----------



## coconoly (Sep 9, 2013)

We use it! it is great for her hair and nutrition, she is picky but when we mix it with this oil, she eats actually


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Ben get krill oil everyday. It's in an pump and I mix it with his am meal. Not sure of the dose. It's one pump per day for everyten lbs so I try to just do half a pump. Not exact science obviously. I haven't had any problems with his stool.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I am a crazy person. When I came to Sonoma County in 1998 we could go to the docks in Bodega Bay and buy a whole salmon for two dollars a pound. Not any more. Salmon are being over hunted. So, no, I do not think we should be feeding our dogs a species that is rapidly becoming endangered. As for krill oil, if it becomes popular, as it seems...we will be taking the food source away from whales. Let's try to feed our dogs and ourselves sustainable food...that does not threaten dolphins or whales. 

This whole marketing thing about krill oil really scares me. Whales need krill to survive..what if we start marketing krill oil to the point that we deplete the supply?We can choose other foods for ourselves and our dogs, we don't need to give them food that is the only choice for our beloved friends who live in the oceans.


----------

